# Hardware Problem



## Trojkas (4. Juli 2009)

Hi Ho liebe Buffed  Community^^

Ich Komm gleich zur Sache.


Mein Kumpel Wollte sein Pc etwas aufrüsten. Also Prozessor uns Mehr Rams.
Gut da er keiner kennt ausser mir der, ich sag ma, ein bischen Ahnung hat, wurde ich gefragt was er brauche.

gut hab ich mir schnell sein mainboard Angeschaut und er Hat Ein  Abit Fatality F 190-HD.

ok gesagt er Brauche ein Socket LGA 775 mit 800 oder 1066mHz Fsb (maximal).

Er ging sich das Zeugs Einkaufen und Brachte einen Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 was laut teschnischen infos unterstüzt wird.

Nagut Hab ich den Cpu eingebaut, pc getsratet und was passiert? Einfach Schwarzes Bild, Kein Boot Ton vom PC, warm wird er auch ned, Nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OK ehm ja, ich bin kein spezialist, abe rkonnte bisher schon vielen leute was mit PC zu tun hat helfen, aber ja jeder könnte mal nen misst bauen :-/

Nun meine Frage: Hab ich Irgendwas nicht beachtet was wichtig gewesen wäre? Is der Cpu Evt bereits zu stark was ich mal bezweifle?? 

Bitte um Hilfe !!!! ;D


lg


----------



## Fendrin (4. Juli 2009)

Hier sollte ein Bios Update des Mobos helfen.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Trojkas (4. Juli 2009)

hmm habe noch nie ein Bios Update gemacht :-/ wäre froh über ne kleine anleitung fals sowas im www vorhanden ist^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2009)

Zuerst brauchst du mal eine CPU, die du ersatzweise einbauen kannst und welche auf dem Board funktioniert. CPU's, welche auf Core2Duo basieren unterstützt dein Mainboard wohl ab Version 17.

CPU hast du ja anscheinend noch die alte, welche geht, also die wieder einbauen.

Dann nimmst du dir eine 3,5" Disk zur Hand und machst eine startfähige Dos-Diskette.

In der Command Shell " format A: /S" eingeben und es sollte bereits damit getan sein.

Jetzt holst du dir das aktuelle Bios für dein Board:

http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/download/do...KET_TYPE=LGA775

Wenn du das entpackst, dann sollten da 5 Dateien rauspurzeln. Die packst du mit auf die Disk. Danach im Bios als erstes Bootdevice das Floppy wählen und anschließen von Diskette booten.

Anschließend von Disk booten und die Batch-Datei mit dem Namen "runme.bat" auf der Diskette starten. Einfach "runme" eingeben.

WICHTIG!

Durch ein Biosupdate kann man die Mühle auch schrotten, wenn etwas schief geht. Wenn dein Mobo kein Dualbios oder derartiges bietet und du den Flash versaust, kannst du die Platine einschicken oder gleich in die Tonne treten.

Du kannst das nun so abspulen, wie ich dir gesagt habe. Ich übernehme für die Richtigkeit keine Verantwortung. Vergewissere dich nochmals ganz genau, daß du auch die richtige Biosversion für dein Board hast und lese dir vielleicht auch selbst die Beschreibung nochmal auf der Homepage von Abit durch.

P.S. Es wäre auch noch sinnvoll, zuerst deine gegenwärtige Biosversion zu prüfen. Desweiteren würde ich keine Tools verwenden, mit denen das Bios im Windows selbst oder gar über Internet gepatcht werden kann. Denn wie gesagt, wenn etwas schief geht, ist das Ding beim Teufel.

Und die Gefahr, daß Windows abschmiert ist zwar gering aber vorhanden. Deswegen ist das im Dos-Modus oder direkt im Bios, falls die Möglichkeit vorhanden ist, meiner Meinung nach immer erste Wahl.


----------



## Trojkas (4. Juli 2009)

ok vielen dank soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde mich noch an nen kollege wenden der informatoker ist, wenn ich den mal erreiche^^

abe rnoch eine frage: Ist das zu 100% der fall das der pc den CPU ned akzeptiert wegen dem Bios?^^

lg


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juli 2009)

wenn Klos sagt ab V.17 wirds unterstützt und das Bios ist älter liegts wohl daran. 

Nach dem Flash unbedingt Default Settings laden!


----------



## Trojkas (4. Juli 2009)

ok selber krieg ich das kaum hin, da muss wohl en fachperson ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kene lust mainboard kaputt zu machen

danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2009)

Schau auf diese Seite:

http://www.abit.com.tw/page/de/download/do...KET_TYPE=LGA775

Siehst du, was bei Bios 18 (doch nicht 17^^) steht?

Zitat:

"Support Intel 45nm CPU and half-multiplier"

Du willst hier gerade einen 45nm Prozzi einbauen. Der hat andere Versorgungsspannungen, wie etwa ein 65nm Prozzi. Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich daran liegen, korrekt!

Sockel 775 allein reicht nicht unbedingt aus, um zu gewährleisten, daß du da jeden Sockel 775 Prozzi reinstopfen kannst. Bzw. du kannst ihn schon reinstopfen, aber ob er funktioniert, daß ist gerade bei alten 775er Chipsätzen nicht unbedingt gewährleistet, bzw. nur durch Biosupdate.

Aber sage mir doch erst einmal, welches Bios aktuell benutzt wird. Starte den PC (mit alten Prozzi natürlich) und schau nach der Bios-ID, welche du gleich am Anfang rechts unten siehst. 

Schau mal auf das angehängte Bildchen.

Edit: du brauchst dafür keinen Fachmann. Das ganze ist kinderleicht. Sei einfach nur vorsichtig, dann passiert auch nichts. Kontrolliere dein Bios dreimal, bevor du es aufspielst. Stelle sicher, daß es keinen Abbruch gibt, also patche am besten so, wie oben von mir beschrieben, nämlich im Dos-Modus. Und dann kann da auch nichts schief gehen. Vergleiche meine Anleitung nochmal mit der Anleitung auf der Seite von Abit um Fehler auszuschließen und dann passt das auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojkas (4. Juli 2009)

ja das mitm prozi is mir schon klar geworden. ich hab nur, wie gesagt, angst das beim ersten mal sowas updaten,
schief geht.

un die aktuelle id muss ich bei ihm noch anschauen aber ich glaub er hat immernoch das erst bios, also 11.

und was mich dazu auch noch irritiert ist was von flash menu updaten -.-

lg


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juli 2009)

Wenn du es genau so machst wie Klos es beschrieben hat, dann gibt es kaum ein Restrisiko. Was möglich wäre: Strom fällt aus oder sonst was, dann ist Essig.

Aber selbst wenn der Flash in die Hose geht ist nicht Hopfen und Malz verloren. Man kann das Bios in den meisten Fällen durch ein nachflashen retten (wobei es selten soweit kommt, da fast alle Versuche erfolgreich sind).


----------



## Trojkas (4. Juli 2009)

Kann mir wer sagen was das Flashen genau bedeutet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is nur ein ausdruck fürs Updaten oder was bewirkt das?? sry aber ich bin sooo dermassen Verwirrt, das gibts ned^^

Und wegen nem floppy muss ich auchn och schauen lal xD


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2009)

Trojkas schrieb:


> und was mich dazu auch noch irritiert ist was von flash menu updaten -.-



Guckst du!

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/abit-flashmenu,news-8308.html

Das Flashmenü bezieht sich auf das Tool Flashmenü von Abit, welches es dir ermöglicht, dein Bios über Windows zu flashen.

Hier kann es runtergeladen werden:

http://www.abit.com.tw/page/de/download/do...KET_TYPE=LGA775

Ich würde davon abraten, daß Bios im Windows zu flashen. Denn unter Windows kann ein PC abschmieren, im Dos-Modus ist das viel sicherer.

Im Endeffekt rufst du im Dos-Modus auch diese Assembly auf, um das Bios zu flashen. Wenn du dir mal die Batch-Dateien vom Quellcode her anschaust, dann wirst du feststellen, dass hier irgendwann über

AWDFLASH.EXE %1 /py /sn /cc /cd /cp /cks /r

der Aufruf der AWDFLASH erfolgt. Diese AWDFLASH enthält, wenn du unter oben genannten Link runterlädst auch die GUI, um über Windows flashen zu können.

Wenn du über Dos flasht, dann bekommst du im Paket aber auch eine AWDFLASH mitgeliefert, die ja dann auch logischerweise aktuell sein muss. 
Nur ist diese AWDFLASH dann kleiner, sie hat kein Setup, weil sie in dem Fall nur die reine Logik enthält, die zum flashen im Dos-Modus erforderlich ist.

Die oben verlinkte AWDFLASH enthält eben nicht nur die Logik, sondern es wird ein kleines Tool installiert, mit dem du oben unter Windows in ein Menü geleitet wirst, von wo du dann flashen kannst. Dieses Menü siehst du im Link von Tomshardware. Und genau von dem Menü ist da die Rede.

Dieses Programm muss die richtige Version haben, damit du über dieses Tool im Windows flashen kannst.

Aber flashen im Windows ist wie gesagt pöse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Flash heißt nichts anderes, als ein Update fahren, genau. Das Bios auf dem Mainboard ist im Endeffekt ja auch ein Programm. Es besteht aus Code und diesen kann man natürlich patchen, flashen, updaten, nenne es wie du willst.


----------



## Trojkas (4. Juli 2009)

also nochmal für begriffslose wie ich: kann ich im prinzip dieses flash dingsda weglassen?

bzw reicht es wenn ich mir das bios runterlade, die boot diskete erstelle und die daten drauf schiebe, dann beim pc start den boot umändre 

und dann die diskette starten und dan nje nachdem mit dem befehl zb bei der .bat datei RUNME

Durchlaufen lassen danach noch den CCMOS Jumper ne minute umändern, wieder wechseln, und fertig?!! 

lg

PS. Also das mitem Flash menu hätt ich ja wohl auch selber finden können -.- sry


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2009)

Also nochmal: Es gibt zwei Wege für dich zum flashen. Einmal über das Tool Flashmenü, welches es dir ermöglicht ganz normal im Windows-Betrieb zu flashen.
Das ist die nicht so sichere Variante.

Der zweite Weg ist es über Dos zu machen. Um über Windows zu flashen, kannst du dir das Flashmenü runterladen. Das ist ein ganz normales Tool, welches du über Setup installieren kannst und los geht es. Dieses Tool enthält auch die AWDFLASH. Natürlich brauchst du auch hier noch die Biosdateien, denn an irgendeiner Stelle wirst du im Programm wohl auf den Pfad verweisen müssen, wo die besagte Datei liegt.

Wenn du über DOS flasht, dann reicht dir allein die AWDFLASH zusammen mit den anderen Dateien, welche du im Biospaket bekommst. Ich glaube, es sind 5 Dateien. Eine davon ist eine TXT, welche du natürlich nicht brauchst. Eine stinknormale Textdatei.

Die anderen Datein packst du aber auf die bootfähige Diskette. Das wären die AWDFLASH, die beiden BATCH-Files Runme und Abfae und die m612a19.
Sonst befindet sich nichts auf der Diskette, die zuvor mit Format A: /S formatiert hast.

Sonst brauchst du nichts. Das mit dem Flashmenü betrifft wie gesagt das Tool, mit dem du über Windows updaten könntest.

Du bootest über Diskette und startest die Stapelverarbeitungsdatei runme.bat, welche dann ihrerseits die Abfae.bat aufruft und diese wiederum AWDFLASH startet, welche anscheinend die Patchlogik enthält.

Kurz warten, bangen, beten, nen Schluck Bier nehmen und fertig. Und wenn du dein Bios resetten möchtest, dann sollte das auch im Bios selbst gehen.
Dort sollte irgendwo ein Eintrag vorhanden sein, der so oder so ähnlich lautet: "load default settings"!

Obwohl ich schon oft ein Bios geflasht habe, kann ich dir garnicht sicher sagen, ob da nicht eh die default-Settings geladen werden.

Keine Ahnung

Resette, wenn du möchtest. Ob nun über Jumper, Batterie entnehmen oder im Bios per Eintrag "load default" sei dir überlassen.
Ich bin ein fauler Mensch und würde daher letzteres präferieren.


----------



## Trojkas (5. Juli 2009)

Ok Super fettes Thx an Klos, hast mir echt geholfen, jetz bin ich sicher das ich mich daran wagen kann^^ bin ich mal gespannt wie das morgen abläuft

vielen vielen Dank


lg Troj


----------



## Trojkas (5. Juli 2009)

Wenn dein Mobo kein Dualbios oder derartiges bietet und du den Flash versaust, kannst du die Platine einschicken oder gleich in die Tonne treten.

kann mir wer sagen was mit dualbios gemneint ist?^^


----------



## pampam (5. Juli 2009)

Trojkas schrieb:


> Wenn dein Mobo kein Dualbios oder derartiges bietet und du den Flash versaust, kannst du die Platine einschicken oder gleich in die Tonne treten.
> 
> kann mir wer sagen was mit dualbios gemneint ist?^^



Damit ist ein "Ersatzbios" gemeint, welches man auch bei einem nicht funktionsfähigen (Haupt-)Bios laden kann.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

noch was kleines: Funktioniert da auch ein externes Floppy Laufwerk per USB ?^^ 

lg


----------



## Niranda (7. Juli 2009)

Wieso wollen hier alle immer gleich Flashen was geht?^^

Ich hätte erstmal das BIOS auf default settings gestellt.
Ist doch gut möglich, dass die alte CPU übertaktet worden ist oder feste Werte ins BIOS eingetragen wurden (Multiplikator und sunne scherze) und der neue damit nicht klar kommt...

Aber flashen ist kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  =D
(sry Klöschen, hab deinen Beitrag nich gelesen^^)

Nira


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wieso wollen hier alle immer gleich Flashen was geht?^^
> 
> Ich hätte erstmal das BIOS auf default settings gestellt.
> Ist doch gut möglich, dass die alte CPU übertaktet worden ist oder feste Werte ins BIOS eingetragen wurden (Multiplikator und sunne scherze) und der neue damit nicht klar kommt...
> ...



sry iwie hab ich das gefühl das du ned ganz verstehst worum es hier ging. Der Pc will den neuen Core 2 Duo ned  Schlucken, da die 45nm proziss erst ab bios version 18 unterstüzt wird,
genau so wie die 1333mhz FSB Prozesorren ab 16 oder so^^  Und da mein Kumpel Erst bios halt, also 11, muss mann flashen, da wurde ich überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die alte Cpu wurde nicht übertaktet. Wollte nur Wissen ob er Externes Floppy akzeptieren kann.


----------



## Ennia (7. Juli 2009)

zu deiner letzten Frage:

ja, ein USB-Floppy sollte ohne Probleme erkannt werden.

Was mich aber stutzig macht ist, dass ihr alle gleich ein BIOS Update als Lösung für das Problem empfehlt.

Meiner Ansicht nach, ist das Problem ein anderes. Auch wenn der Prozessor nicht für diese BIOS Version empfohlen wird, sollte das System zumindest starten!
Ich habe den Verdacht, dass da eher ein defektes, oder zu schwaches Netzteil der grund für die Regungslosigkeit der Schüssel ist...

Bevor ich irgendwas anderes mache, würde ich erst einmal das Netzteil ausmessen bzw. ausmessen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Frage: ist das Abit Fatality F 190-HD in verwendung, oder wurde es ersetzt?


----------



## claet (7. Juli 2009)

Ennia, dich gibts ja auch noch =)


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

Da Mobo ist Zurzeit in Verwendung, Mit einem Celeron D Prozessor @ 650 Watt Netzteil.

Wie gesagt mit dem neuen prozi passiert einfahc gar nix, nur schwarzes bild^^


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> zu deiner letzten Frage:
> 
> ja, ein USB-Floppy sollte ohne Probleme erkannt werden.
> 
> ...



Warum? Schnell erklärt. Die CPU startet nicht. Er will eine 45nm CPU einbauen. Auf der Seite des Mainboardherstellers steht in der Bioshistorie, das 45nm CPU's ab Version 18 unterstützt werden.
Ich habe also nicht einfach mal so ein Flash empfohlen, sondern mir seine Komponenten schon ganz genau angesehen. Nebst den Angaben vom Hersteller bezüglich der Unterstützung diverser CPU's.
Schon mal gehört, daß eine 45nm CPU evtl. andere Versorgungsspannungen haben könnte, wie eine 65nm CPU? Und als das Mainboard herauskam, gab es nur 65nm.

Sogar wenn er startet würde, wäre es hier sehr empfehlenswert, daß Bios zu flashen. 

Allerdings muss ich dir in einen recht geben. Das fiel mir aber auch erst jetzt auf, wo du es sagst. Ein bisschen etwas sollte sich da trotzdem tun. Zumindest das Netzteil sollte anlaufen. Denn diesen sollte es schnurz egal sein, welche CPU verbaut ist.

Von daher wäre es bestimmt nicht schlecht, daß Ding zu testen, wenn ein Multimeter vorhanden ist. Wenn man grün mit Masse überbrückt, dann sollte das Ding wenigstens anlaufen, sobald man es ans Netz hängt. Lässt sich mit einer Büroklammer leicht bewerkstelligen. Bitte zuvor aber Last anhängen. Ein DVD-Laufwerk oder so reicht da.

Zum USB! Wenn du im Dos-Modus flashen willst, dann ist das natürlich nicht ganz so einfach. USB funktioniert nur mit Treiber und die werden wohl eher nicht geladen, wenn du über deine Dos-Diskette bootest. Zumal du ja nicht mal booten könntest, weil das willst du ja über USB-Laufwerk machen.

Du musst im Bios schauen, daß der Legacy-Modus für USB aktiviert ist. Dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## claet (7. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich dir in einen recht geben. Das fiel mir aber auch erst jetzt auf, wo du es sagst. Ein bisschen etwas sollte sich da trotzdem tun. Zumindest das Netzteil sollte anlaufen. Denn diesen sollte es schnurz egal sein, welche CPU verbaut ist.
> 
> Von daher wäre es bestimmt nicht schlecht, daß Ding zu testen, wenn ein Multimeter vorhanden ist. Wenn man grün mit Masse überbrückt, dann sollte das Ding wenigstens anlaufen, sobald man es ans Netz hängt. Lässt sich mit einer Büroklammer leicht bewerkstelligen. Bitte zuvor aber Last anhängen. Ein DVD-Laufwerk oder so reicht da.



Was mich hier an der Stelle aber stutzig macht ist, dass er sagt, dass das Board momentan mit anderen Prozessor läuft ..


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Was mich hier an der Stelle aber stutzig macht ist, dass er sagt, dass das Board momentan mit anderen Prozessor läuft ..



Da sieht man mal, wie blöd ich bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt! Da hast du natürlich absolut recht. Das hatten wir ja weiter oben schon im Thread. Das Mainboard wurde ja nicht getauscht und lief zuvor mit gleichen Netzteil einwandfrei.
Es wurde nur der Prozzi gewechselt und Ram verbaut. Von daher ist das natürlich Schwachsinn, daß Netzteil zu testen. Sofern da beim Umbau nichts kaputt ging, wäre das wohl ein arger Zufall, wenn es jetzt auf einmal kaputt sein sollte.

Und da ein 7300 in 45 nm sparsammer sein sollte, als das alte Ding, was zuvor drin war, kann es auch nicht an der Leistung liegen. Graka wurde ja nicht getauscht.

Läuft das Netzteil denn wirklich nicht mal an, wenn die neue CPU drin ist?

Was ich aber auch unbedingt mal versuchen würde ist, die Rams abwechselnd heraus zu nehmen und nur mit jeweils einen den Startversuch vorzunehmen.
Und Biosflash in dem Fall natürlich sowieso auf jedenfall machen.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

ja das netzteil läuft schon an, alle lüfter drehen sich auch, lichter und so gehen auch an.

Er Bootet einfach gar nicht und kam Schwarzes bild und ende im gelände^^

Das mit den Rams hab ich damals schon Probiert, 1 der neuen module rausgenommen, beide alten rein, und eins der alten.

Graka hat er gar keine da er selten zockt und für ihn den Onboardchip reicht xD


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

Flash das Bios und es wird laufen. Vertrau auf Klos' Rat, da dieser nicht einfach so kommt. Er sagte bereits zum wiederholten Male, dass die CPU erst ab Bios 18 unterstütz wird. Wenn dein Mainboard eh alt ist, wird es das garantiert nicht haben. Also Bios flashen und dann läuft die Mühle. So wild ist das wirklich nicht, und selbst wenn du dir das Ding zerschießt hast du 3 Möglichkeiten: Nachflashen, was meistens ohne Probleme geht, neuen Bioschip für 10€ kaufen oder ein neues Budget-Board mit P35-Chipsatz (MSI P35 Neo2 FR) für 50€ kaufen.


----------



## Ennia (7. Juli 2009)

Leute, ich hab da auch einen kleinen Fehler gemacht *schameonme*... Ich hab mich mit der POST Reihenfolge vertan.

Der POST ist der power-on self test des BIOS.


1. CPU check
2. Device check over system-Bus
3. systemuhr check (zeit/datum)
4. RAM check (Grafikkarte)  <--- erst ab da ist was auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen... :S
5. RAM check (Arbeitsspeicher)
usw.
usw.

Dachte die Grafikkarte kommt noch vor der CPU dran, da man dann sehen könnte, wenn was fail ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mach mal ein BIOS update ^^ Aber mit der alten CPU drinnen. Das ist wirklich keine Hexerei. Mit der Beschreibung von Klos haut das sicherlich prächtig hin!

und mit den USB Floppy: erfahrungsgemäß funktioniert das schon ohne einen Treiber zu laden. zumindest mit den toshiba floppies bei uns hier, selbst auf älteren rechnern. Bootreihenfolge musst halt ändern vorher.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

ja ich mach das heute abend mitr einem internen floppy, hab eins gefunden^^ 

ich werde euch bescheid sagen was denk ich mal sinnlos ist aber ich tu es trotzdem^^

lg wird schon schief gehn, und nochmals, Vielen dank an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

so bin jetz grade beim kumpel und mite der DOS boot DISK ERSTELLEN scheiterts breits.

Wenn ich formatiere und den haacken bei Ms-DOS startdiskette erstellen mache kriege ich eine diskette mit 10 daten drauf.
Und wenn ich BIOS drauf kopieren will ist die disk voll.

Kann die diese 10 daten einfach löschen?? 

Die Dateien heissen:



Display---Systemdatei
EGA2.cpi--CPI Datei
EGA3.cpi--''
EGA.cpi  -- ''

KEYB---Anwendung für MS DOS
KEYBOARD---Systemdatei
KEYBRD2---Systemdatei
KEYBRD3--Systemdatei
KEYBRD4--Systemdatei

MODE---Anwendung für MS-DOS



Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Gib mir mal deine Email, ich schicke dir ein Paket, was du entpacken kannst. Dann klatscht du es auf die Disk und versuchst du booten.
Du hast schon XP oder?


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

Jo das suuper nett von dir, jo ich hab win xp^^




vielen dank lg


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

editier GANZ SCHNELL deine eMail wieder raus und schick sie ihm per PM außer du willst dein Postfach voll mit Spam haben!


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Jo, mach das mal lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier schreibe ich es auch nochmal. Das Textfile brauchst du natürlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

ey was is den loos bin ich einfach zu blöd?!!! Boot disk Failure....

ich lasses jetz dann sein kene lust mehr.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

mmh...aber er bootet schon von Floppy, oder? Du siehst schon, daß es während des Bootvorgangs zum laden anfängt?

Pass mal auf, wir machen das jetzt anders. Formatiere die Diskette nochmal ganz normal mit XP und gib wieder an, daß er die Startdateien erzeugen soll.
Dann gibst du an, daß er auch die versteckten Dateien auf der Disk anzeigen soll und postest mir hier kurz die Liste.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

js es macht auch geräusche und und die leuchtdiode leuchtet auch also denk ich hat ers, in der boot devise als erstes

und Hd hab ich gar ned mehr booten lassen sonst passierte nix, ka er konnte nur ein externes floppy organisieren

ist richtig die 3 Datein mit den 4 anderen Bios daten auf eine diskette?!!!


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Jo, genau. Und dann müsste es eigentlich funzen. 

Wie groß waren bei dir die Dateien, als du über Windows mit formatieren die Startdiskette erstellt hast? Also nur die Startdateien ohne Bios.

Noch nen Vorschlag

Edit: letzter Vorschlag geht wohl nicht, wie ich gerade gesehen habe.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

556kb, also bios hatte eben kein platz mehr drauf.

Command shell sagt mir wieder nichts. hmmmmm was mach ich blos....

mit 2 disk geht das wohl nicht oder?^^ also mit winxp die MS-Dos erstellen diese 10 daten da^^ 
und auf die andre disk bios^^

von der system registry kanns nicht sein das da beim erstellen was faul ist? mal pc neu aufsetzen?wollte das eig nach dem update mitm neuen cpu machen.


die datein die ich bekomme sind die oben gennanten mit verstekten daten^^


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Natürlich geht es mit zwei Disks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du noch eine hast, dann mach dir die Bootdisk und lege danach die andere Disk ein. Wo soll da das Problem sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

ehm ja ich wusste dass doch ned xD ich probiers einfach ma aus.

ok, funktioniert auch nicht. was ein sch.....^^


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Gib dann nen Lagebericht, wenn du hoffentlich noch kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

Jo wie Gesagt ging auch ned

Immer Boot Disk Failure, sämtliche Boot geräte ausprobiert im Bios.

Bin verzweifelt und habe mich da nur zum affen gemacht xD ich verstehs einfach ned mehr....


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Dann scheint er aber Probleme mit dem Booten von dem USB-Floppy zu haben. An der Disk kann das nun nicht mehr liegen. Jetzt mach einfach folgendes. Patche das Bios im Windows-Betrieb mit dem Flashmenü.
Ist zwar nicht so sicher, wie unter Dos, aber scheiß drauf. Ein Biosupdate dauert ca. 1 Minute. Von daher müsste es auch hier mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn gerade hier das Windows abschmiert.

Mach das einfach so und gut ist. Und dann gibts du Lagebericht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und im Bios kannst auch mal schauen, ob man von da in ein Flashmenü kommt. Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Die meisten gängigen Mobos bieten dieses Feature. Vielleicht auch eures. Und wenn nicht, dann mach es einfach über Windows. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: was heißt sämtliche Bootgeräte im Bios ausprobiert? Kannst du nun nicht einmal mit der alten CPU ganz normal ins Windows?


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

Dass muss Warten, Er hat mich nun rausgeschmissen, er muss früh raus und so.

Hab aber gerade noch was über eine Schutzeinstellung im Bios gelesen. 

Und beim nächsten mal, ka spätestens am weekend Besorg ich mal ein internes floppy, evt liegst wirklich daran, möglich ist viel^^

und wenns immer noch nicht geht halt per Flashmenu.

Aber eins ist mir noch nicht klar, ich lese überall das nur 3 Dateien auf der Disk sein dürfen wenn Mann auch in Win Xp, bei "Formatieren / MS-DOS-Startdiskette erstellen"

warum zum teufel der mir da 10 Dateien Rauspuckt?!!!! 

ich raff den pc einfach ned, ned mal eine Graka wollte er annehmen, immer wieder auf den alten Onboard chip zugegriffen nach restart, Trotz deinstalation und per Drive Cleaner im Ab.Modus.
ich Versuchs am Weekend nochmal^^

Edit: natürlich, aber wenn ich schon höre das es nicht so sicher sei, lass ich die Variante lieber aus und lass jemand anderes ran. Keine lust auf noch mehr ärger^^


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

Du kannst (zur Info) auch nen USB-Stick Bootfähig machen und die BIOS-Dateien einfach draufschieben... funktioniert genauso wie bei ner Diskette, ebenfalls formatieren und MS-Bootdisk erstellen usw usf, so wie Klos es schon beschrieben hat.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich kenne es eben auch mit den drei Dateien, die ich dir geschickt habe. Aber es scheint trotzdem normal zu sein, daß Windows noch ein paar mehr rein macht, wie es bei dir der Fall war.
Kommt halt darauf an, was man alles braucht. Aber als Grundaustattung würde ich eben die drei Dateien sehen.

edit: das mit der Graka muss man im Bios einstellen. Da gibt es einen Menüpunkt, wo man ihn sagen kann, welche er präferieren soll.


----------



## Trojkas (7. Juli 2009)

Da Siehste das ich ohne plan bin, naja mal sehen. Ich hab genug für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Du kannst (zur Info) auch nen USB-Stick Bootfähig machen und die BIOS-Dateien einfach draufschieben... funktioniert genauso wie bei ner Diskette, ebenfalls formatieren und MS-Bootdisk erstellen usw usf, so wie Klos es schon beschrieben hat.




Sollte das wieder nicht funktionieren mit den Disketten!!!111einsnachtelf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojka (19. Juli 2009)

Halli Hallo Liebe Community

Ich melde mich hiermit mal zurück, und will eigentlich nur sagen dass mir ein RIEEEEEEESIGER Anfängerfehler passiert ist (äusserst Peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also Fogendes ist mir Passiert:

Ich war nochmals beim kollege und hab eine neuen versuch gestartet, und hab sämtlich möglichkeiten die mir gesagt wurden, ausprobiert.
Ich habe: Diskette, USB Stick, CD, und am Schluss wollte ich es halt mitem tool machen.

Zuvor habe ich einfach mal System neu aufgesezt, weil ich nicht mal die Daten die auf der Diskette Waren (10 Daten) zusammen auf die CD kopieren.
Es kam immer eine fehlermeldung von wegen: Datenträger kann nicht gelesen werden, bla bla, aber das ist nicht das Problem, der grösste kommt jetz:

Da mir Google einfach nur das Flashmenu version 1.3.0.5 ausspuckte hab ich das Runtergeladen. Auf der Seite des MB Herstellers (Abit) steht dass Flashmenu mindestens auf v. 1.5.0.5 sein muss,
und die haben auch ein Update für das tool, eine einzige .bin datei.

Nun habe ich flashmenu geöffnet und da hatte es ne Option Update from Programm, wo ja eig, für Flash gedacht ist, hats mir das Programm Update als Bios angeschaut und BÄÄÄÄM Bios am A......!!! fu
Naja ich war voll verzweifelt und fast am ausrasten. Als mir Plötzlich in sinn kommt. das ich ja noch die 2 Disketten habe, ja 2, bring nicht alle daten auf 1, zuwenig platz auf den disks.

OK ich habs versaut, lal


Aber der Hammer find, als ich das Bios abgeschossen habe, hat der pc angefangen endlich das floppy zu booten, was er vorherr nie gemacht hat, ob Boot-Disketten, die selben Daten auf ner CD oder Stick.

Nun gut, erste disk rein, liest er die paar daten, aber nur 3 glaub, also die andren kamen mir iwie überflüssig vor, und dann Passierte nichts mehr.
OK kam ich auf den gedanke, die andre Disk reinschieben wo nur das Bios Update Drauf ist, RUNME eingeben, dann fragt der pc mich ca 5mal ob ich das machen will, und immer ja, ja, ja ......

Gut dann kam son Buntes fenster auf wo dan nsteht, wie die Update Datei heisst und habe nochmals Enter Gedrückt, Ok mit voller freude und hoffnung dachte ich es noch retten zu können.
Ca. 2 Stunden in ruhe gelassen und er war einfach immer Dauernd auf Please Wait. Kann doch ned sein 2 Stunden für so ein  misst.

Voll Frustriert Pc abgeschalten, und neuerdings wenn ich ihn eistelle habe ich einfach kein bild Mehr bekommen -.- ka ob ich morgen (Sonntag) auch kein bild habe, er bringt ihn zumir nachhause,
dann kann ich da in ruhe das ''versuchen'' zum laufen Bringen.


Sowas Fatales ist mir echt noch nie passiert, ich komme gut genug Draus was Pc anbelangt (hab meinen selber gebaut) aber Bei diesem PC brennen mir einfahc die nerven Durch. 
Und ich bin ausserdem noch der meinung das das MB sag ich mal, irgend einen Faulen Hund drin hat, wie zb. das Theater mitm Booten.


Kann mann sowas noch retten oder kann ich das mb morgen ausbauen und ausm fesnter Werfen und sehn obs nen Frisbee effekt hat? xD^^Es kotz mich sowas von an ey xD

Der Kollege nimmts wenigstens gelassen und hat damit gerechnet, aber mann lernt aus seinen fehlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der PC muss wieder laufen


Liebe Grüsse und Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Trojka

ps. von mir aus könnt ihr mich ruhig auslachen ;D hehe


----------



## RaDon27 (19. Juli 2009)

Brauchst dich net zu schämen, ich hab vor drei Monaten mein BIOS auch zerschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und habs auch hier im Forum gebeichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt, falls dus netmehr hinbekommst, ne Hobbyseite auf der jemand BIOS-Bausteine neu flashed. Sprich, du baust den BIOS-Chip aus (is einfach nur nen Chip, der aufs MB gesteckt is) und schickst ihn zu dem. Ich kann dir den Link jetz net sagen, aber Klos oder Asoriel haben mir die Info damals glaub ich gegeben. Kostet 7€. Is dafür aber allemal billiger, als nen komplett neues Board zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojka (19. Juli 2009)

An sowas hab ich auch gedacht und wurde mir auch gesagt, neuen chip kaufen oder what ever.

Als Schweizer wird's halt bissl teurer, jenachdem halt evt neus Mb her :-/

ist es zufällig www.bios-express.de ?^^

lg

Edit: Ich krieg nicht mal mehr ein Bild.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Juli 2009)

Sieht schon so aus, als ob die dir weiterhelfen könnten. Ich kenne dahingehend leider keine Seite.


----------

